# Adapting CC down force kit to Moose plow



## awl51 (Jan 11, 2009)

Long time reader, first time poster.

I have a 350 Rancher 2WD with a 50" Moose plow and the push tube frame. I run stock tires, 120# rear rack sand ballast, and nothing-special chains.
Power has never been a problem, but traction is frequently a limiting factor. I'd also like to be able to improve the plow's effectiveness in getting under an ice crust, as well as backdragging. The Cycle Country down force kit looked like it would be just the ticket...but it's made for CC plows.

The kit is pretty cheap, so I figured I'd take a chance and see if I could modify one. I found a new kit on eBay for $89, so took the plunge. It turned out to go together really easily.

I bought a 5/16 diameter round u-bolt with a 2 3/8" (I think) width - it's the same width as the 3/8" Moose u-bolt that's already on the Moose plow to hook up the winch. I also bought two 5/16 cable clamps. That's it for parts - standard hardware store stuff, about 4 bucks worth.

To install, I followed all the CC kit directions except the one to mount the bottom of the gas cylinder to a CC plow frame. For my mount, I removed the two hex bolts next to the existing 3/8" u-bolt on the Moose, slid the bottom of the gas cylinder thru the u-bolt, and mounted the 5/16 u-bolt in the holes. I then mounted the 2 cable clamps on the u-bolt, one just ahead and one just behind the bottom gas cylinder rod to keep it in position.

That's it! It fits almost like it was designed for the Moose, and it works like a champ.
I took a couple pictures; note that this is at the point that the first cable clamp has been attached, and the second one still needs to be mounted. Sorry about the quality - it was near dark, but hope there's enough visible to get the basic idea.

__
https://flic.kr/p/3189329688


__
https://flic.kr/p/3189329694

YMMV, this voids the warranty, and all the standard disclaimers apply. Hope someone can put this to use.

-Andy


----------



## awl51 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Oops...*

I just noticed that there is another cable clamp in the first picture that could confuse. Disregard the cable clamp on the plow angle handle - that belongs to a remote plow-angle control that I cobbled together.

Hey, now I'm up to two posts......


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

I bought the kit adapted it to my polaris 500 with polaris plow, used it one time and realised I wasted my money, with or with out the down pressure I had the same results. I have a smooth black top driveway and either way it scraped the same. You just have less controll on the steering


----------



## awl51 (Jan 11, 2009)

Apik - 

I can definitely see the downside if your quad is 4WD - one effect will include less traction on the front drive wheels. For a 2WD quad, however, I think the added traction is a big bonus.

As with a 2WD tractor, there's a sweet spot somewhere between plow steer and wheel steer.

-Andy


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for posting that up. Looks like a great solution to adapting the CC kit to the Moose plows.

let us know if you have any problems with how its' working down the road I may just due that myself someday to a Moose Plow. I have a down force kit on my Foreman but it cost me $400+ and all is more of a rigid desgin It works good for back draging and scraping but If I have and dips in the path's Im plowing I have to fearther the Up/down for the plow to adapt to the ground in relation to the position of the quad.

thanks again.

sublime out.


----------



## FOX-SNO-REMOVAL (Jan 3, 2009)

Let me know how good it works because I am thinking about putting it on mine.
thanks, Shane


----------



## mcattardo (Dec 21, 2008)

Nice job. 
This is the first time I've seen a down pressure setup, there's a strong resemblance to hatchback lift struts. Hmm....


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

mcattardo;713615 said:


> Nice job.
> This is the first time I've seen a down pressure setup, there's a strong resemblance to hatchback lift struts. Hmm....


there are Down pressure kits out there,
http://www.mibarproducts.com
Sells a good one They are pricey though.

I run this setup on my Foreman 450 and its been a great set up for me.
I can back drag snow at about %70 of the rate of plowing foward so I make 2 pass to pull snow away from doors and such the length of the ATV and then turn around and back up through the snow pile and get behind it and push the rest of it.

here's a couple pics of the Mibar system on my foreman,

















but for the Price difference I would have given the CC kit a try first. but When I put this on last year the CC kit wasn't out yet.

my only draw back is that there is only 3" of travel so that if I'm on a plowing a path where there's sudden up/down's I have to feather my blade up/down to adjust the CC kit looks like it would have more of a float with just stead pressure on the blade.


----------



## apik1 (Mar 25, 2007)

The CC kit only allows for 4 to 5 inches of lift, so if you have to stack snow its a problem, If any body wants the cylinder and winch cable stop, ill sell it to you for $25


----------



## awl51 (Jan 11, 2009)

'Down pressure versus float ' is an interesting set of tradeoffs on a machine. There are pros and cons to each.

PROs of down pressure

Allows backdragging (this is huge if you need to work finicky spots next to garage doors, doors, walls, etc)
Doesn’t allow the blade to free-float. Allows precise setting of blade height
Puts vehicle weight on the blade edge and the rear wheels. Allows the edge to ‘bite’ more. Provides more weight on rear drive wheels.
Blade is better controlled, doesn’t kick up over ice blebs

CONs of down pressure

Restricts the plow travel to the length of travel of the down force kit.
For 4WD ATVs, can reduce or eliminate traction from the front drive wheels.
On uneven or washboard terrain, does not allow plow edge to follow contours
On any vehicle, can reduce or eliminate ability to steer front wheels.
Restricts the ability for the plow to float up “naturally” – like when stacking snow. 

There may be more pros and cons, I dunno.

Just noodling here – but seems like being able to have two adjustments would be particularly nice. One would be a “down pressure vs float” mode, like ones that are found on some construction and ag equipment loaders. The other is a variable down force adjustment, that would allow you to tune the proportion of front end weight that sat on the wheels vs sat on the plow edge.

Any ideas?


----------



## skywagon (Nov 13, 2008)

awl51;714776 said:


> 'Down pressure versus float ' is an interesting set of tradeoffs on a machine. There are pros and cons to each.
> 
> PROs of down pressure
> 
> ...


Very true! This is why I like the plow on my John Deere as it has both downpressure or the float mode all done with hydraulics.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii60/skywagon12/100_0006-3.jpg


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

awl51;714776 said:


> 'Down pressure versus float ' is an interesting set of tradeoffs on a machine. There are pros and cons to each.
> 
> PROs of down pressure
> 
> ...


very well said,

the only thing that I will add is that the area's that I wish I had the ability to float for I can still get by plowing with my setup as is just have to go slow and be on the up/down of the blade.

but in the areas that I need the down pressure for if all I had was float I'd be in trouble.

just my thoughts. and yes stacking is reduce somewhat. our you just come into the pile with the Blade in the up position.

sublime out


----------



## Polaris500Sport (Jan 8, 2011)

Would the CC down pressure kit work for a 2006 Polaris Sportsman as well?


----------

